#ubuntu-java 2006-03-06
<manils> hi
<dous> hi manils 
<manils> i was curious about getting involved with coding for ubuntu
<dous> that's nice. :)
<manils> i code java, some C, and i'm ramping up with python and perl
<manils> i was curious if anyone knew how to get started
<dous> manils: are you interested in packaging?
<dous> packaging/fixing bugs stuff like that?
<manils> sure
<manils> that's hype to me
<dous> you probably need to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU first
<dous> doko has been hanging around here since this channel started, I guess
<manils> word word
<dous> but this channel should probably be where java-related things are coordinated
<manils> cool
<manils> i appreciate your help
<dous> making java packages will require that you know some scripting too so not everything is in java :)
<manils> that's cool
<manils> i wrote a bash script for a friend to automate making users and groups in ldap
<manils> that's about the extent of scripting i've gone though
<manils> all in all i'm down for whatever
<dous> the MOTUs (caretakers of Ubuntu Universe) hang out at #ubuntu-motu
<dous> you might want to lurk there or ask questions about packaging
<dous> the motujava team is basically just starting out so there isn't much organization yet
<dous> but Zak Elep (zakame) created the motujava team on launchpad and we try to do what we can (when we have time)
<manils> that's cool
<manils> yeah time is a precious commodity
<doko> dous: finding jni.h either use `gcj-4.1 --print-file-name=include/jni.h`, or use -I/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/include
<doko> or better: gcj --print-file-name=include/jni.h
<dous> heya zak
<zakame> hello dous
#ubuntu-java 2006-03-12
* obiter =r2o
<obiter> hi
<obiter> has anyone got experience installing java 1.5 and ecclipse and then some additional api (in my case its javax.comm)?
<dous> obiter: is there a problem?
<obiter> well, as far as I can tell, i have eclipse running 1.5 ok, since some things work, like programs I wrote b4
<obiter> but, i cant get the javax.comm to happen
<obiter> it has a sample program along with it, which compiles ok, but running it i get : 
<obiter> (ecclipse starting again)
<obiter> sorry
<obiter> rror loading LinuxSerialParallel: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no LinuxSerialParallel in java.library.path
<obiter> +e
<obiter> which I dont know what to do about
<obiter> in fact i dont really understand what its talking about
<dous> it uses JNI?
<dous> maybe it can't find some .so files that it needs
<obiter> alhough I do have libLinuxSerialParallel.so installed as per a guide about it
<dous> hmm
<obiter> there is a guide, it said put the .so and .so s in /usr/lib, which I did
<obiter> it came with the package, from sun
<dous> I'm not really an eclipse user but is there a configuration on eclipse about where it finds shared libraries?
<obiter> they aren't executable
<obiter> but nothing else is either
<obiter> no other .so s in that directory
<obiter> possibly ... i'll look
<dous> I'm just guessing but I guess the docs assume that /usr/lib is searched by default
<dous> that's why they asked that the files be placed in /usr/lib
<dous> and perhaps eclipse isn't able to find them there because it's not configured to do so
<obiter> well its something I can check at least
<obiter> i'm not getting far ... I cant yet find where you would add .so libraries.  "shared libraries" expects .jar s
<obiter> is it possible there is some conflict between gcj and the sun jdk?
<dous> i'm not sure about that, sorry
<obiter> BTW, what exactly is a .so library?
<obiter> or roughly
<dous> do you know .dll files?
<obiter> YES
<obiter> oops
<obiter> yes
<obiter> unix binary library?
<obiter> another person just told me that
<obiter> i've added the /usr/lib to LD_LIBRARY_PATH ... but I have to reboot to run bashrc
<obiter> *sigh*
<obiter> i've got java fatigue
<obiter> ubuntu fatigue
<dous> still didn't work?
<obiter> no
<obiter> thanks for your efforts :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:dous] : Java in Ubuntu
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<leomcabral> hi all, what this channel discusses?
<PCGenie> hello, i have been trying to install red5 using my sun java 6 and get an exception error. i have ubuntu 6.06 on amd64
<PCGenie> any suggestions?
<doko> PCGenie: please ask on #ubuntu
<PCGenie> doko i hear you, i am getting an exception error and want to know what it means
<PCGenie> thanks all
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-06
<mtaylor> anybody around? 
<mtaylor> I'm trying to track down figuring out java info for an autoconf script...
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-07
<jonathan8di> Hope I'm not too off topic.  I wanted to know if using a JFormattedTextField + subclassed defaultFormatter with stringToValue overridden was a good way to get verified input from the user.
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-03
<SouthAfrican> cana nyone plz help me compile a java code
<doko> man-di: finally sent the distro-java proposal, comments please =)
<man-di> doko: I get no private mail here currently, so this needs to wait
<man-di> doko: or is it public somewhere?
<doko> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-March/003462.html
<man-di> comments later
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-05
<fabio> sera a tutti..
<fabio> chi mi puo aiutare??
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-07
<pen> hi
<pen> anyone?
<pen> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-08
<vyoman> how can I hellp?
<vyoman> even help...
<JBudOne> .
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-02
<Peddyt> Since I can't get into ##java, can I ask a quick Java coding question here?
<Yarilo> hi
<Yarilo> anyone experienced and willing to help me with swing?
<Yarilo> anybody?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-03
<andrew87>       ___           ___          _____          ___           ___           ___
<andrew87>      /  /\         /__/\        /  /::\        /  /\         /  /\         /__/\
<andrew87>     /  /::\        \  \:\      /  /:/\:\      /  /::\       /  /:/_       _\_ \:\
<andrew87>    /  /:/\:\        \  \:\    /  /:/  \:\    /  /:/\:\     /  /:/ /\     /__/\ \:\
<andrew87>   /  /:/~/::\   _____\__\:\  /__/:/ \__\:|  /  /:/~/:/    /  /:/ /:/_   _\_ \:\ \:\
<andrew87>  /__/:/ /:/\:\ /__/::::::::\ \  \:\ /  /:/ /__/:/ /:/___ /__/:/ /:/ /\ /__/\ \:\ \:\
<andrew87>  \  \:\/:/__\/ \  \:\~~\~~\/  \  \:\  /:/  \  \:\/:::::/ \  \:\/:/ /:/ \  \:\ \:\/:/
<andrew87>   \  \::/       \  \:\  ~~~    \  \:\/:/    \  \::/~~~~   \  \::/ /:/   \  \:\ \::/
<sommer> asdf
<andrew87>    \  \:\        \  \:\         \  \::/      \  \:\        \  \:\/:/     \  \:\/:/
<andrew87>     \  \:\        \  \:\         \__\/        \  \:\        \  \::/       \  \::/
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-04
<salax> hello there
<salax> can anyone help me?
<salax> trying to figure out reading a file from external .txt
<salax> the file contains numbers
<salax>     try{
<salax>   
<salax>     FileInputStream fstream = new FileInputStream("result1.txt");
<salax>     
<salax>     DataInputStream din = new DataInputStream(fstream);
<salax>     BufferedReader br2 = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(din));
<salax>     String strLine;
<salax>    
<salax>     while (true)   {
<salax>       // Print the content on the console
<salax>      // System.out.println (strLine);
<salax>      
<salax>          double theNumber = din.readDouble();
<salax>         System.out.println(theNumber);
<salax> that is part of my codes
<salax> the problem is, i'm reading a file in string, and i want to convert it into double
<salax> i'm stuck there
<ttx> salax: please see topic. This channel is about Ubuntu Java packaging matters... For Java coding questions please visit #java
<ttx> you'll find far more Java coders there.
<Blou_Aap> and use pastebin
<Blou_Aap> !!!
<psycho1> help please? :(. I'm having trouble with Java + OpenGL. I'm using the wrapper library JOGL, but aftere I compile and execute a couple times, my graphics get all messed up
<psycho1> has anyone here been successful using jogl + ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-05
<persia> Team meeting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<ttx> persia: meeting now ?
<persia> Yes :)
<marcel1607> hi
<StrikeP826> WoW I just came from irc://irc.ninth-gate.org/projectw and they told me about you guys.. H
<sommer> no they didn't
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-07
 * fnmWaoe slaps persia around a bit with a large trout
 * fnmWaoe slaps kaaloo around a bit with a large trout
<jpds> The program I want to package uses an Installer.class file to install everything to the right place, is it acceptable to take these installed files, put them into a .tar.gz and make a package out of them?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-08
<persia> jpds, Ideally, you want to build everything at build-time on the buildds.  There's three ways to work around the sort of issue you've described.  First is to build Installer.class at build-time, and use that to do the install (or package whatever does the install separately, and use that).  The second is use javahelper to work around the upstream build system.  The third is to use dh_install to put things somewhere, and then mangle them after t
<persia> he dh_install run into that which you want.
<persia> Actually, thinking about it, there's a fourth option, which would be to just build the package basically manually in your install rule.
<jpds> persia: Hmm, it seems all that the graphical Installer.class program does is uncompress the 'bluej-dist.jar' to an install directory - so I guess I'll just dh_install those :)
<persia> jpds, You might want to read some of the javahelper docs: there's stuff in place that can execute from the uncompressed jar.
<persia> And yeah, if it's graphical, it's just painful to build-dep on an X emulator.
<jpds> I'll take a look at javahelper, thanks.
<persia> You'll need to add special information to the jar, but it ought make it easier to just dump a jar in /usr/lib/java and a symlink in /usr/bin than worry about all the .class files.
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-08
<ttx> nthykier, thkoch: ISTR we discussed moving libservlet2.x-java depends to libservlet2.5-java, what is the status on that ?
<ttx> in progress, blocked by some package ?
<nthykier> ttx: I am not certain that eclipse will work without servlet2.4 yet. Fedora seems to have it working but last I heard we did not.
<nthykier> ttx: though looking at the "dependency trail" I do not quite understand why Fedora can make it work without servlet2.4
<ttx> ok, but libservlet2.3-java seems doable ?
<ttx> in lucid, it seems to affect:
<ttx>   libstruts1.2-java
<ttx>   libnb-ide12-java
<ttx>   liblogkit-java
<nthykier> ttx: libstruts1.2-java is my primary concern (I have not checked the others)
<nthykier> libnb-ide12-java has no Build-rdepends (my apt-cache rdepends fail on it so cannot say about regular rdepends)
<nthykier> struts1.3 comes with a maven build and struts 2.X has also been released
<persia> Juli probably knows more than others about libnb-*
<nthykier> persia: Juli?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YuliaNovozhilova
<nthykier> ah, seen that name before
<persia> She's been doing all the Ubuntu netbeans uploads.
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-10
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> ttx asked me to move a discussion about testing solr 1.4 debs here
<ttx> skwashd: o/
<skwashd> htting java.io.IOException: Cannot create directory: /usr/share/solr/data/index
<ttx> thkoch: thought you might be interested -- it's a build based on your solr 1.4.0
<skwashd> dpkg -L solr-common | grep data
<skwashd> /var/lib/solr/data
<ttx> and I only played with the javaMail dep so I shouldn't have introduced that, so it's probably also in the debian build
<skwashd> i thin it should be trying to put the index in /var/lib/solr/data/index
<ttx> skwashd: where is that location defined ?
<skwashd> it seems to be set at compile time ... i can't find it set anywhere in /etc/solr
<skwashd> ttx: sorry for the noise
<skwashd> i think i have found the issue
<ttx> skwashd: not in packaging ?
<skwashd> was caused by the drupal apachesolr module reocmmended config file
<skwashd> sorry for the noise
<ttx> skwashd: cool :)
<skwashd> gimme 5mins to test it again
<skwashd> grep index /etc/solr/config/* wasn't finding it
<skwashd> grep data /etc/solr/config/* found it
<skwashd> ttx: ok ... looks good but i had to install java6-sdk to get solr-jetty working
<skwashd> not sure where the dependency issue is
<skwashd> if it belongs against jetty, solr-common or solr-jetty
<ttx> I tested solr-tomcat alright
<skwashd> ok ... so it is jetty or solr-jetty
<skwashd> ttx: comment 15 added to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/solr/+bug/321889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321889 in solr "Please merge solr 1.4.0+ds1-1 (universe) from Debian testing/unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<skwashd> now i am off to bed ... it is almost 1am here
<ttx> skwashd: thanks !
<skwashd> ttx: no thank you
<skwashd> this will save me 2 years of pain :)
<skwashd> ttx: i'm hoping to only have meta packages and internal apps in our private lucid reoi
<skwashd> repo
<skwashd> ttx: will you want me to test a rebuild with the dependency issue sorted?
<ttx> skwashd: I'll let you know
<skwashd> ttx: ok ... well for now i'll throw the vm away
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-11
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone here give me example to use foreach ant task to deploy same war to multiple running Tomcat Server?
<kaushal> http://ant-contrib.sourceforge.net/tasks/tasks/foreach.html
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-13
<brokepunk> tried to join #java channel but was informed it is members only... may I post a question about env variables for ubuntu in here?
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-14
<alex__> c'è qualcuno?
<alex__> toc toc
<alex__> i need help for java
<persia> See ##java
<m___> Hi. I am trying to edit JTable table. What action listener do I need for it?
<persia> ask in ##java
<alex__> hi
<alex__> i dont make install java...
<m___> I don't know how to join
<alex__> and it bloks all installer
<m___> ##java
<alex__> ##java
<alex__> join ##java
<alex__> not enter
<alex__> in java chat
<persia> Installing java is `apt-get install openjdk-6-jre` (Or openjdk-6-jre-headless or openjdk-6-jdk, depending on what you need)
<m___> ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<m___> Thats what i get
<persia> Only those who have registered with freenode may join ##java : run "/ns help"
<alex__> i want java for site web
<alex__> but give me error in installing
<persia> What kind of error?  How are you installing it?
<alex__> for example when i go to install new version of firefox...
<alex__> i take this message
<alex__> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 0B di spazio su disco.
<alex__> Configurazione di sun-j2re1.6 (1.6.0+update18)...
<alex__> update-alternatives: error: il percorso alternativo /usr/lib/j2re1.6-sun/plugin/i386/ns4/libjavaplugin.so non esiste.
<alex__> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare sun-j2re1.6 (--configure):
<alex__>  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<alex__> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<alex__>  sun-j2re1.6
<alex__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<persia> You seem to have installed some package not provided by Ubuntu.  Please purge the sun-j2re1.6 package.
<alex__> how must i do?
<persia> Also, this is not really a support channel : you can probably get more assistance with that class of issue in #ubuntu
<persia> I'd use `dpkg -P sun-j2re1.6` on the command line, personally.
<alex__> maken
<alex__> thx
<alex__> and now
<alex__> ???
<persia> I suspect you won't get that error anymore.
<alex__> no
<alex__> but now i havent java
<alex__> for example dont work chat in facebook
<alex__> with firefox
<alex__> ok
<alex__> bye
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-08
<francis> http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ
<francis> * Topic for #ubuntu set by Pici!~Pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici at Sun Dec 12 05:23:50 2010
<francis> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<francis> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<francis> * blackshirt (~rosid@203.78.122.111) has joined #ubuntu
<francis> * surume has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<francis> * k is now known as Guest40924
<francis> <maxagax> callaghan: how to know for sure that it is a motion  jpeg stream ?
<francis> * ShapeShifter499 has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<francis> * Guest40924 has quit (Client Quit)
<francis> <visual1ce> how can he be so rich if canonical doesn't make money
<francis> <visual1ce> ?
<francis> * Oraculum (~damon@189.106.34.138) has joined #ubuntu
<francis> <francis> I have a problem with icedtea6-plugin... it wont install in the update...
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-10
<em1> how can i monitor the status of linux hardware, best in java
<em1> anyway
<em1> hi
<em1> im em
<em1> iforgot myname
<em1> no
<em1> mypassword forgot
<em1> anyone know it pls tellme
<em1> ok?
<em1> imeans em, but em1
<em1> i just want to monitor the system, including soft and hard, must i wathc/proc?
<em1> surely i wouldnt write hands of bash scripts, i prefer to do with java, ok?
<Dutchy> Should sun-java6-jdk still be available on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Dutchy> I am having a crashing JVM with Eclipse and I am running openjdk, could that cause the problem?
<Dutchy> (JVM exit code 1)
<Dutchy> but sun-java6-jdk had no installation candidate
<bmahe> Dutchy, did you activate the partner repository?
<Dutchy> partner repository, as in sources.list entries?
<Dutchy> oh, that's something new then
<bmahe> it has been there for a while :)
<Dutchy> I see a comment in the sources.list file about it
<melow01> quick question... I need to install java 1.5.0.9 on Ubuntu 10.04, can someone help me with this?
<Dutchy> I think when I installed this machine it didnt exist yet :p
<melow01> Do I need to add something to my sources.list?
<Dutchy> Hmm, I think I've selected the sun jdk now and Eclipse still crashes
<Dutchy> quite frustrating
<Dutchy> I might have to resort to netbeans instead
<bmahe> Dutchy, Make sure you haven't installed extra weird plug ins
<bmahe> Dutchy, and worst case scenario, open a bug :)
<Dutchy> hmm, I only installed the maven integration
<Dutchy> quite too frustrated now to debug it
<Dutchy> secretly hope it's all fixed tomorrow :p
<bmahe> Dutchy, you could try mv ~/.eclipse ~/.eclipse.bak
<bmahe> and rm -rf ~/.m2/repository
<bmahe> and see if a bare eclipse still crashes
<Dutchy> sounds like a good idea
<Dutchy> I will remember that when I try again tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-11
<cagge> I need some help for making my applet play a wav file , anyone up to that
<cagge> will give my msn away and maybe make a new friend
<cagge> i'm 25 and from Denmark
<cagge> male
<cagge> usually a program PHP, MySQL
<cagge> I
<cagge> *
<cagge> please be so kind and help me out it would mean a lot to me
<cagge> have the new ubuntu fixed java package problem ??
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-08
<rt> hii
<rt> any body help me in getting netbeans tutorial please
<rt> i mean full pdf guide
<dime01> hi all
<dime01> my firefox crashes when it launch an applet
<dime01> while it works correctly with another users using ubuntu and firefox
<dime01> someone to help me ?
<labratt> hello
<labratt> anyone know the best way to store user data like name, id, address, phone.. in some kind of array group… or any other way… not using a database
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-04
<sbeattie> doko: +1 on netbeans, libjavaewah-java, gluegen2, libjogl2-java and scilab being binary copied from apps to bionic-proposed.
<sbeattie> okay, +1 on the 25 packages in the https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/tomcat2/ to be binary copied to bionic-proposed.
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-05
<sbeattie> Okay, I reviewed and +1 the following packages from the https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/stage5/ ppa
<sbeattie> activemq 5.15.8-2~18.04
<sbeattie> afterburner.fx 1.7.0-2~18.04
<sbeattie> annotation-indexer - 1.12-1~18.04
<sbeattie> apache-directory-server - 2.0.0~M24-2~18.04
<sbeattie> aspectj - 1.9.2-1~18.04
<sbeattie> aspectj-maven-plugin - 1.11-1~18.04
<sbeattie> batik - 1.10-2~18.04
<sbeattie> bindex - 2.2+svn101-4~18.04
<sbeattie> bridge-method-injector - 1.18-2~18.04
<sbeattie> carrotsearch-hppc - 0.7.2-2~18.04
<sbeattie> commons-httpclient - 3.1-15~18.04
<sbeattie> eclipselink - 2.6.6-1~18.04
<sbeattie> elki - 0.7.1-10~18.04
<sil2100> doko: ok, saw the #ubuntu-java logs, will copy those soon
<huehner> doko: regarding your ppa:tomcat2, i see full tomcat9 added as new package to bionic which was not present before
<huehner> doko: what is the plan inside bionic? keep now 2 major versions 8.5 + 9 ? or do you plan to make 8.5 go away ?
<doko> keep it
<huehner> doko: thx, was little bit worried here
<huehner> doko: but also allows to use tc9 now insie bionic after transition is over apparently :)
<doko> huehner: you promised to provide backports for some packages ...
<huehner> doko: i know sorry, did not manage to get time okayed during day job :(
<huehner> doko: i will test in detail your updated tc8 packages as we base our custom images on tomcat8-user old older 8.5.34 to check that
<huehner> doko: i tried to reproduce the ant-optional ftbfs (on bionic+-proposed dist-upgrades) local rebuild but build worked... probably i missed something .. but then didn't have time to follow up yet
<sil2100> eh, I need to tweak the sru tooling maybe not to sent 'SRU-accepted' comments to the bugs for all the java stuff
<sil2100> Since I don't know if LP will be able to handle this
<sil2100> The main tracking bug is so big now that my tooling is taking ages to just get the task switched
<sil2100> Ok, the 4 additional apps copied, will now go lunch and then copy the tomcat ppa
<doko> sil2100: tomcat2 ppa
<doko> sil2100: gluegen2 is missing from teh apps ppa
<sil2100> On it
<sil2100> doko, sbeattie: tomcat2 PPA should be copied now
<sil2100> Now there's a few packages in stage5, but not sure if I won't do those tomorrow
<sbeattie> sil2100: thanks.
<doko> sbeattie: there's now ppa:antmaven. but stage5 should go first, I used stage5 as dependency ppa
<sbeattie> doko: okay, thanks.
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-06
<sbeattie> alright, in addition to the above from stage5, I give a +1 on binary copies to bionic-proposed for the following (sorry in advance for the dump):
<sbeattie> clojure (1.9.0-6~18.04) figtree (1.4.4-3~18.04) fontawesomefx (9.1.2-1~18.04) hikaricp (2.7.1-2~18.04) hsqldb (2.4.1-2~18.04)
<sbeattie> hsqldb1.8.0 (1.8.0.10+dfsg-10~18.04) jabref (3.8.2+ds-12~18.04) jackson-core (2.9.8-3~18.04) mariadb-connector-java (2.3.0-1~18.04)
<sbeattie> jackson-databind (2.9.8-1~18.04) jackson-dataformat-xml (2.9.8-1~18.04) jackson-module-jaxb-annotations (2.8.10-4~18.04) javafxsvg (1.2.1-2~18.04) javamail (1.6.2-1~18.04)
<sbeattie> jboss-classfilewriter (1.2.4-1~18.04) jboss-jdeparser2 (2.0.2-2~18.04) jboss-modules (1.9.0-1~18.04) jcommander (1.71-3~18.04) jersey1 (1.19.3-6~18.04) jftp (1.60+dfsg-3~18.04)
<sbeattie> jhove (1.20.1-5~18.04.1) jmdns (3.5.5-1~18.04) jts (1.15.1+ds-2~18.04.1) junit4 (4.12-8~18.04 ) jxgrabkey (0.3.2-10~18.04) libapache-poi-java (4.0.1-1~18.03)
<sbeattie> libbtm-java (2.1.4-4~18.04) libcommons-collections3-java (3.2.2-2~18.04) libcommons-collections4-java (4.2-1~18.04) libcommons-compress-java (1.18-1~18.04)
<sbeattie> [eom]
<doko> sil2100: please read backlog
<sil2100> doko: should I start copying the packages from stage5 or should we wait for the whole PPA to be +1'ed?
<doko> sil2100: starting would be good. we can see, if this cause some uninstallability and then hint sbeattie to the ones with higher priority
<doko> and we have a problem ... we need to remove the old eclipse packages ...
<doko> sil2100: please copy the libeclipse-emf source from the tomcat2 PPA. it's just a source rename, still building the same binary packages. This is to keep the binaries in the old eclipse-emf package, so that the old eclipse packages don't become uninstallable
<doko> eclipse-emf was already reviewed, I'll subscribe to the package once it is in the archive.
<sil2100> Ok, on it after lunch, I'll also start the stage5 copies of approved packages
<doko> sbeattie: tomcat2 has a new package stegosuite
<doko> sil2100: I'm removing eclipse-emf from -proposed when libeclipse-emf is published
<sil2100> doko: ok
<sil2100> I'm working through the stage5 approved packages slowly
<doko> sil2100: could you update vorlon's hint?
<doko> <doko> vorlon: please also add scilab fonts-liberation2 libreoffice libreoffice-l10n, and fix the version for jaxws
<doko> <doko> sil2100: ^^^ or could you do that (bionic)?
<doko> and s/eclipse-emf/libeclipse-emf/
<sil2100> On it now as well
<sil2100> doko: that's for bionic, the unblocks, right?
 * sil2100 tweaked his tools a bit to make the package accepts a bit faster
<sil2100> ugh, no LP times out on the OpenJDK bug
<sil2100> Ok, officially I can't change the LP bug, getting timeouts, will let LP settle
<doko> they seem to trickle in now ...
<doko> sbeattie, sil2100: please hold back on stegosuite. looks we don't need the update
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Ok, all so-far-approved packages should be now accepted into -proposed
<sil2100> Now I need to go hang myself
<doko> hang? not yet, you're not yet finished ;p
<sil2100> ;)
<sbeattie> FYI, I'm tryig to knock out the rest of stage5 today
<doko> \o/
<doko> sbeattie: updated figtree in stage5 (additional test dependency), swt4-gtk in tomcat2, and please review stegosuite in tomcat2
<doko> swt4-gtk is a downgrade to a version providing gtk2 support
<doko> should take prio over stage5, but I'm afk now
<sbeattie> +1 on swt4-gtk:tomcat2
<doko> sbeattie: and we just noticed that debug symbols are not enabled in the ppa's ... so please review, check that it's actually building arch:any and tell me here ...
<doko> I'll look at the already approved ones and re-upload all arch:any ...
<sbeattie> sigh, okay
<doko> ta
<doko> sbeattie: so tdaitx did that analysis already ...
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: I added the packages that need a cosmic update to the spreadsheet (sheet 2, bottom, look for "sru to cosmic")
<tdaitx> there are 167 packages in that list (including new packages), only 7 of them are arch:any
<tdaitx> maybe worth moving it into its own sheet
<tdaitx> and I just noticed that some "new" packages are wrong, will be updating that again
<tdaitx> done, I had previously missed the packages in the antmaven ppa
<tdaitx> actual total is 153 packages
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-07
<sbeattie> okay +1 on updated figtree in stage5, and the stegosuite in tomcat2
<sbeattie> +1 on the rest of the stage5 packages that I hadn't already reviewed, except for zeroc-ice, which is a +1 from the https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/ddebs ppa.
<sbeattie> I *think* zeroc-ice is the only one in the ddebs ppa I hadn't already reviewed.
<sbeattie> tdaitx: sorry, which spreadsheet?
<sbeattie> are y'all ready for me to review https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/antmaven
<sbeattie> oh, that's what it looks like, okay, I'll start in on those.
<sbeattie> doko: on the maven source package, libmaven3-core-java ends up having its dependency on libmaven-parent-java go from  (>= 27) to (>= 3.x), is that right? maven-parent in the same ppa jumps to 31-2~18.04, so would be satisfied, but 3.x seems... weird.
 * sbeattie goes afk for a little bit
<sbeattie> hrm, according to https://codesearch.debian.net, maven-artifact-transfer includes an import of org.apache.maven.shared.artifact.filter.resolve.transform.SonatypeAetherFilterTransformer which the maven-common-artifact-filters dropped
<sbeattie> (re maven, same weird dependency in the generated package in debian: https://packages.debian.org/unstable/libmaven3-core-java )
<sbeattie> I'm guessing 'org.apache.maven maven* * s/.*/3.x/ * *' in debian/maven.rules is overmatching something, but I don't really know how any of this works.
<sbeattie> other than the two issues I highlighted above, I am +1 on the antmaven ppa being binary copied to bionic-proposed.
<sbeattie> I think I am out of things to review at this point, so calling it an evening.
<doko> sil2100: some time for java?
<doko> stage3: gettext openjfx
<doko> tomcat2: tomcat-native
<doko> apps: gluegen2 java3d libjogl2-java visualvm
<doko> stage5: jxgrabkey
<doko> these are rebuilds with debug symbols enabled, please copy again
<sil2100> Crap
<sil2100> doko: will do, just need to finish up my current stuff
<tdaitx> sil2100: plz add stage5: zeroc-ice to the list
<tdaitx> sil2100: and sorry for the rework, my fault that we didn't enable debug build/publishing in the ppa's so arch:any packages had to be rebuild
<tdaitx> doko: will we be using libreoffice from ppa:apps? if so it also needs a rebuild
<doko> tdaitx: good catch. let me fix that. still have the sources here locally
<doko> the rebuilds are now copied into the original ppas
<tdaitx> doko: same for openjdk-11-jre-dcevm and scilab, I will update those
<tdaitx> doko: I saw it, thanks
<doko> tomcat2 is now obsolete (but please don't remove), tomcat3 has the eclipse 4.9 versions
<tdaitx> sil2100: plz add stage3 openjdk-11-jre-dcevm to the copy list, it has been bumped & (no change) rebuild with ddeb enabled
<sil2100> tdaitx: ok
<doko> sbeattie: filed #923941 for the libmaven3-core-java dependency, but I think we can ignore that, not supporting partial upgrades
<doko> apparently a bug in maven-debian-helper
<doko> sbeattie: filed #923943 for maven-artifact-transfer, and removed maven-common-artifact-filters. not needed because bionic still has these old packages
<doko> so paa:antmaven should be good to go
<doko> tdaitx: copied scilab to ppa:apps
<tdaitx> thanks
<sil2100> doko: should I still copy tomcat-native from tomcat2?
<doko> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> doko, tdaitx: should all the newly rebuilt packages have -dbgsym packages?
<sil2100> Since gluegen2 doesn't seem to have one, but maybe it wasn't supposed to?
<doko> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gluegen2/2.3.2-7/+build/14890752 apparently not
<doko> so we don't need the copy
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Guess same for libjogl2-java - in case those are still needed, I can copy them over later
<tdaitx> sil2100: hmm, indeed, it does not, sorry, I didn't look at LP to check if the arch:any actually had it or not
<tdaitx> only looked at the Architecture: field in the control file
<sil2100> hmmm, did zeroc-ice actually get reviewed by sbeattie ?
 * sil2100 checks backlog
<doko> yes, see above: +1 on the rest of the stage5 packages that I hadn't already reviewed, except for zeroc-ice, which is a +1 from the https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/ddebs ppa
<tdaitx> doko: sil2100: I copied zeroc-ice to stage5 already, so it is the same
<sil2100> ok
<doko> who just gave back libreoffice/ppc64el?
<sil2100> doko, tdaitx: what about swt4-gtk in tomcat2? Is it good to go or did that also need a rebuild?
<sil2100> Since I saw sbeattie giving a +1 on it
<doko> sil2100: already copied
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> I guess jxgrabkey doesn't need update as well
<tdaitx> doko: so, what's next? I could go back to look at the stuff we thought was not a priority (as jasperreports and octave) or look for more apps and see which would need backports
<doko> tdaitx: yes, stage5, then antmaven
<tdaitx> or do you need me doing something else?
<doko> ahh, no, sorry
<doko> jasperreports?
<tdaitx> yes, it is one of packages that need backports to work, it is a dependency for other packages
<tdaitx> the one that was build-dep of various packages libspring-java, which b-d on jasperreports, but it build fine with the jasper we have... so we actually don't seen to need it
<doko> but it ftbfs, so no runtime issue, but a build issue
<tdaitx> yes, it is a FTBFS and a regression
<tdaitx> that's why I was looking into it a few weeks back
<tdaitx> jasperreports still fails to build even with all the other updates, so we are missing something else
<tdaitx> I could start looking into that and octave if we don't have anything with a higher priority
<doko> I currently don't have anything else
<sil2100> doko, tdaitx: I copied the ones mentioned to be earlier this morning on the channel
<sil2100> In case I missed any, give me a ping
<tdaitx> sil2100: thanks! are the scripts running any better or is lp still giving you trouble?
<sil2100> It's easy to loose  track due to them coming one by one like this
<tdaitx> yeah, I will double check if proposed has everything we need
<sil2100> tdaitx: I think it was a bad time for LP, sometimes that happens when it's time for some backups or somethin
<tdaitx> good to know
<tdaitx> I wondered why it seemed to fail more often sometimes
<doko> I think we should be fine. next ppa's are stage5, then antmaven
<tdaitx> alright, so what I can see is that we are missing the following packages
<tdaitx> antmaven:
<tdaitx> gradle-apt-plugin 0.10-1~18.04
<tdaitx>  gradle-completion 1.3.1-1~18.04
<tdaitx>  maven-cache-cleanup 1.0.4-1~18.04
<tdaitx>  mojo-executor 2.3.0-1~18.04
<tdaitx>  string-template-maven-plugin 1.1-1~18.04ubuntu1
<tdaitx> stage5:
<tdaitx>  libscram-java 1.0.0~beta.2-3~18.04
<tdaitx>  mapsforge 0.10.0+dfsg.1-1ubuntu0~18.04.1
<tdaitx>  mckoisqldb 1.0.6-2~18.04
<tdaitx>  obantoo 2.1.12+ds1-2~18.04
<tdaitx> doko: sil2100: ^
<tdaitx> by missing I mean these are the ones not yet on bionic-proposed
<tdaitx> steve did mention something about libmaven3-core-java (src:maven) having a weird dependency, did you check that?
<tdaitx> doko: ^
<tdaitx> sbeattie: sorry, you mentioned something about a dropped import between maven-artifact-transfer and maven-common-artifact-filters, but those are not on our ppas what package seems to be affected?
<tdaitx> <sbeattie> doko: on the maven source package, libmaven3-core-java ends up having its dependency on libmaven-parent-java go from  (>= 27) to (>= 3.x), is that right? maven-parent in the same ppa jumps to 31-2~18.04, so would be satisfied, but 3.x seems... weird.
<tdaitx> doko: I meant this one ^
 * tdaitx EOD, but will stay connected
<sbeattie> tdaitx: yeah, doko dropped maven-common-artifact-filters, and filed a bug about maven/maven-debian-helper, but that one shouldn't affect installability.
<sbeattie> I've +1'ed (previously) all the packages tdaitx listed as missing, so they are not waiting on me.
<sbeattie> AFAIK, there's nothing currently for me to review, correct?
<tdaitx> I see, that's good then, I missed that in the backlog... too many words to look at o_O
<tdaitx> sbeattie: yeah, if you have been through the ppas, then yeah, nothing for you to look at right now
<tdaitx> sil2100: for when you are back: feel free to copy the packages that I listed, steve has reviewed them
<tdaitx> antmaven: gradle-apt-plugin gradle-completion maven-cache-cleanup mojo-executor string-template-maven-plugin
<tdaitx> stage5: libscram-java mapsforge mckoisqldb obantoo
<doko> tdaitx, sbeattie: I'm confused. because sbeattie said the reviews are complete. why do you mention specific packages now?
<tdaitx> doko: those are the ones that are on our ppa but not yet on bionic-proposed
<tdaitx> so it seems they have not been copied yet (or published at that time I checked)
<tdaitx> doko: why is libapache-poi-java versioned as 4.0.1-1~18.03 ?
<tdaitx> should it be 18.03 instead of ~18.03 ?
<tdaitx> ¬¬
<tdaitx> I mean 18.04 instead of 18.03
<sbeattie> tdaitx: holler if you need me to review anything else.
<doko> tdaitx: there's a lot more not yet in proposed
<doko> but that is sil2100's task
<doko> huehner: do you have some feedback for the tomcat testing?
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-08
<sil2100> It's just too confusing like this, can someone just drop me an e-mail which packages are ready to go now?
<sil2100> sbeattie, tdaitx, doko: ^
<huehner> doko: i will try to spend some hours this weekend, during week @dayjob was impossible
<doko> tdaitx: LP: #1816791 would be another thing to look at
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-10
<huehner> doko: i spent a bit of time testing on tomcat
<huehner> doko: possible bug/regression: 30s startup time delay of tomcat "Creation of SecureRandom instance for session ID generation using [SHA1PRNG] took [46,059] milliseconds.", probably missing entropy. But never seen that behavior before.. Maybe behavior change in tomcat .30->0.38 or openjdk10->11
<huehner> doko: apart the backport contain one bigger unexpected (for users) change: -> native systemd service file instead of sysv init-script. Init-script is still around but now probably not used by default (that is part of ebourg work in side probably): unexpected + some side-effect: locking from system access from webapp could/will break some, + custom changed to init-script present not longer used
<huehner> doko: Note: did see any of problem in my testing as we ship custom .deb with tomcat8-user created cluster...
